# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  تعيين 110 معلمات بمختلف التخصصات في وزارة التربية والتعليم

## ادارة المنتدى

اعلن وزير التربية والتعليم أ.د. وليد المعاني اسماء دفعة من التعيينات للعام الدراسي 2009/2010 في وزارة التربية والتعليم وتشتمل على 110 معلمة من مختلف التخصصات حسب اسس انتقاء وتعيين الموظفين المعتمدة.وتطلب وزارة التربية والتعليم من التالية اسماؤهن مراجعة المديريات التي تم تخصيصهن اليها مصطحبات معهن الوثائق الثبوتية اللازمة وهن:عمان الاولى/لواء قصبه عمانحياه علي ابراهيم الخوار, دعاء بكر مصطفى ابولبن, هناء محمودصالح محمد كتانه, احلام عبدالفتاح شاكر علي. عمان الخامسه/لواء وادي السيرشيرين غازى مصطفى عوده, نجوى ابراهيم رضوان العبسى, ايناس لويس ايليا عيلبوني, خلود محمد ظريف ايوب القيسي, هاله ابراهيم عبد العبد, رولا عبدالكريم راجح الجعبرى, ماريانا خالد محمود خليل, فداء محمود مصطفى الرمحي, علا عبدالنعيم داود الرمامنه, سها سمير مرعي مراد, هيا عادل عبدالحميد البزايعه, تمام مروان محمود شريم.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

